# Alex "Sandbag" Riley



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

FCW is coming for you 'ga!!

good luck The Awesome Theme Song One :gun:


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

seems ur right


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Riley was pulling a Hardcore Holly.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

wow how absolutely horrible was that...I thought it was him going for a reversal but no it was him just being A-RY AND A STIFF WORKER...Wheres the "Riley is the next Cena" people lmao...BTW I like the idea of Vickie with Swagger...He needs it more then Dolph does.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

He really sucks. He's gonna wind up getting himself or someone else really hurt.

He makes David Otunga look like Dean Malenko!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Felt bad for Swagger there. Riley is a sloppy-ass worker.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He really sucks. He's gonna wind up getting himself or someone else really hurt.
> 
> *He makes David Otunga look like Dean Malenko*!


you made me choke on my hit..


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I foresee a trip to FCW in the near future for Mr. Riley. They can't trust him in the ring with anyone anymore.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

credit to Swagger for using his power, but that dodn't look good...Riley does a job two nights in a row as well


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

What did you expect? Riley is the same guy who attacked the wrong black guy during his NXT finale. Did anybody think he'd suddenly get better?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> What did you expect? Riley is the same guy who attacked the wrong black guy during his NXT finale. Did anybody think he'd suddenly get better?


It's a bit sad that some people are willing to overlook everything else that is fucked up about Alex Riley simply because he's got a good look and has a bit of charisma.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's a bit sad that some people are willing to overlook everything else that is fucked up about Alex Riley simply because he's got a good look and has a bit of charisma.


^ This.. Skidmarks from Tough Enough was probably more qualified in the ring..


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll admit that I did LOL when I saw the sandbag/botch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So did I, then facepalmed. He shouldn't be anywhere near any WWE Superstar. Entirely too dangerous.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That shit was bad.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

Jack swagger vs a-ri was stupid.. and the gut wrench suplex was a shame.......

and cm punk is stupid, just let me think about this... di punk say 8 people have cashed in the briefcase

Edge
rob van dam
cm punk
jack swagger
the miz
kane
albeto delrio


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Riley seriously needs to get Holly'd for that nonsense.


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

A-Ry's botch, not Swagger's.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It was a pretty bad botch the first time, but then the second and third times were just cringe-worthy. He's lucky he was working with a guy as strong as Swagger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

And here we go with people jumping off the bandwagon.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Making Miztory said:


> A-Ry's botch, not Swagger's.


How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, he does kinda suck honestly.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Therapy said:


> So did I, then facepalmed. He shouldn't be anywhere near any WWE Superstar. Entirely too dangerous.


That NXT Finale debacle should have shown people in the WWE that he's not ready for Prime Time.

His DUI should've shown that too.

As should his constant botching of basic maneuvers.

He truly should've been let go after his DUI, but now after the Miz saved his job he probably thinks he's bulletproof.

Well, Miz doesn't have the belt anymore, dumbass!


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the only person who likes this guy is Pyro or Lannister or whatever he's called now.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

I blame A-Ry, tbh. Swagger's performed that move better with men A-Ry's size. Please send Riley back to FCW.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea Riley just put himself way down the ladder. He'll be doing promo's about td bank soon. (sorry miz) lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

Dude, even my girlfriend who's only been into wrestling for a few months noticed how bad they fucked that gut wrench up.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

you mean botchamania 183

botchamania 182 is already uploaded 

FAACK!!!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

It's 183 not 182


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


The fact that Swagger eventually did pick him up was pretty unreal, not a lot of guys could do that. And it was A-Ry's botch for acting like a bag of sand.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I sincerely hope so. A-Ry needs to be repackaged some kind of way because this shitty gimmick of his ain't working out. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They need to send Riley back to FCW to train some more. He's not quite ready to be in the level he's in. Always felt he's a little sloppy in-ring, even during the month where Miz was putting him over and I became a fan.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

A-Ri acted like a dead corpse, his fault.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

has anyone heard the band blink 183!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's a bit sad that some people are willing to overlook everything else that is fucked up about Alex Riley simply because he's got a good look and has a bit of charisma.


It's hard to overlook all of his flaws. The WWE could easily find another guy with the same level of charisma who is much more reliable.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That NXT Finale debacle should have shown people in the WWE that he's not ready for Prime Time.
> 
> His DUI should've shown that too.
> 
> ...


Don't forget when he messed up his elimination in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Agreed with Juvi on letting him loose after DUI if Helms is expendable for getting arrested so is Riley.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

A-Ri forgot how legs work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have to assume that he didn't sandbag that on purpose. My god if he did he's pretty screwed. Surely that was just a botch instead. *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They're not going to send him back to FCW, it makes no sense. He'd lose his overness and have to completely climb the ladder again. He just needs to work on his ring work. At house shows, every opportunity. Talk to agents and older wrestlers and work with them to improve. He's young, athletic and enthusiastic but he almost has too much energy.

It was one mistake that just ballooned out of proportion because they're both young and relatively inexperienced and it looked bad to us. To most people it probably just looked like Riley was fighting the powerbomb trying to reverse it and failed.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Making Miztory said:


> The fact that Swagger eventually did pick him up was pretty unreal, not a lot of guys could do that. And it was A-Ry's botch for acting like a bag of sand.


Ok. I thought it was Swaggers fault for not being able to pick him up.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



shotsx said:


> Jack swagger vs a-ri was stupid.. and the gut wrench suplex was a shame.......
> 
> and cm punk is stupid, just let me think about this... di punk say 8 people have cashed in the briefcase
> 
> ...


Punk cashed it in twice remember?


----------



## Making Miztory (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Evolution said:


> Punk cashed it in twice remember?


So did Edge


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Evolution said:


> Punk cashed it in twice remember?


but he said 8 people


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> And here we go with people jumping off the bandwagon.


The dude could have broken his neck by failing to help Swagger with the finish. I don't see any reason why we'd think he's as reliable or even more reliable as we once did.



LadyCroft said:


> *I have to assume that he didn't sandbag that on purpose. My god if he did he's pretty screwed. Surely that was just a botch instead. *


I hope he didn't Sandbag, but Riley didn't seem to try pushing his legs up to give Swagger a boost at all. I mean, at that point, he should have just said "Fuck it" and launched himself for Swagger, rather than make Swagger almost break his back or Riley's neck to finish the match.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be watching the video later. When did he sandbag Swagger?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*

*I'll merge this with the other thread. It was A-Ri's fault, not Swagger.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


Riley is supposed to jump up to aid swagger lifting him. It's how wrestling works..

Swagger put him down TWO MORE TIMES and that dumb fuck still didn't jump and sand bagged the shit out of swagger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I am shocked at how many people are suddenly against him. Last week, it was a pretty popular opinion that he was the next big star... WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> I am shocked at how many people are suddenly against him. Last week, it was a pretty popular opinion that he was the next big star... WHAT THE FUCK?


Because people here like to grossly overreact to things.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


You have to jump as a wrestler to assist the move sometimes. A-Riley didn't jump the first time, jumped the wrong time on the re-do, and eventually Swagger had to SWAGGER SMASH dat shit and hit it on him without the assist.

The real bitch of it is for all that work, 90 percent of the crowd thinks Swagger was the guy who fucked up 3 times and not the guy who has committed at least one jaw dropping botch a month for a year now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet swagger earned some respect from the boys for pulling that off. All that matters is the people who are charge know who the fuck up is and who saved it. Swagger will probably get to bury the shit out of Riley next week before his FCW plane tickets get delivered.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Dumbass apparently doesn't know how his legs work. I'm surprised Swagger was even able to finish even after three tries.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> I sincerely hope so. A-Ry needs to be repackaged some kind of way because this shitty gimmick of his ain't working out. It's only a matter of time...


His gimmick isn't really the problem because he doesn't really have one.

He just can't wrestle. Not just in a smarky "IWC" way.

I mean he has trouble performing basic maneuvers and can't take bumps.

There's no use for that kind of guy. They may as well turn him into a commentator like Josh Matthews.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Riley haters...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger should've dumped Riley on his head for that shit. Why is this guy on the main roster again?


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

Riley haters in the IWC? Of course. He is a face, after all.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

OK so where does said sandbag happen? near the end?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone who thinks Swagger botched doesn't know how wrestling moves work. Swagger doesn't really pick the guy up by himself with raw strength, it's Riley's job to jump up into the move and then Swagger guides the move to its completion. If it was Swagger's fault, it would have been Riley being guided onto his neck or some other similar type of botch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> OK so where does said sandbag happen? near the end?


3:40


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

This guy is dangerous in the ring. I feel bad for Swagger who tried to salvage the situation and eventually performed the move. But damn, I haven't seen a botch that bad in awhile. Terrible.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Don't send him to FCW send him to TNA.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL I'm calling it. Riley was upset about how he got hit form behind. Looks like he went flying a little to hard into the ropes. Whatever the case I bet ol' Johnny Ace had some words with him.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Pie-Eating-Contest said:


> Riley haters in the IWC? Of course. He is a face, after all.


Hah. Thats why Daniel Bryan is well liked around these parts right? So was Riley shortly after his face turn. Now people are realizing his flaws.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> LOL I'm calling it. *Riley was upset about how he got hit form behind. Looks like he went flying a little to hard into the ropes.* Whatever the case I bet ol' Johnny Ace had some words with him.


But we already have one Randy Orton, we don't need another.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It was brilliant from Swagger, he deserves props backstage for that. Made it look like Riley was attempting to reverse.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally people are now seeing how much Riley sucks in the ring and that the ONLY good thing about him is his entrance music. Props to Swagger and his freakish strength on being able to literally deadlift that crappy worker and powerbomb his ass. Riley needs to go bac to FCW where he belongs. Also Swagger desevres better than this, even though his mic skills leave a lot to be desired, he hardly ever dissapoints in the ring.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Hah. Thats why Daniel Bryan is well liked around these parts right? So was Riley shortly after his face turn. Now people are realizing his flaws.


yea he has flaws, much like everyone in wwe punk included.


I at first blammed swagger for this one, but yea re looking at it, riley fucked up.


But hes young, doesnt take away from his amazing presence, mic skills, and charisma. He will get better with time, there no need to send someone down thats so over. Hes young and his in ring talent will get better in time working with people who are more experienced.

but yes this was one massive botch


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can I just say I was quite impressed with Swagger's strength to do the move unassisted the third time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Riley isn't that young, he's 32 I believe. Many wrestlers have hit their speaking and character and ring prime in their early 30s. The fact remains, this is just one more big glaring botch in a long line of them. However, not climbing out a cage at the right time or eliminating yourself in a match or having a bad television match with The Miz, eh. Its a botch, its dumb, its embarrassing, but nobody's going to get hurt. On those powerbomb botches Riley and Swagger had a lot on the line. Its too dangerous to have Riley out there.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

HXC PSU said:


> yea he has flaws, much like everyone in wwe punk included.
> 
> 
> I at first blammed swagger for this one, but yea re looking at it, riley fucked up.
> ...


He is not young. Alex Riley is 30 years old. About the same age as Bryan, Orton, Ziggler, Swagger, Kidd, Morrison, Bourne, Miz, and Punk.

For Riley, age is no excuse. He should at least be average by now, like Miz.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy is just a horrible in ring worker.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

HXC PSU said:


> But hes young, doesnt take away from his amazing presence, mic skills, and charisma. He will get better with time, there no need to send someone down thats so over. Hes young and his in ring talent will get better in time working with people who are more experienced.


The problem I have with Riley is that it's not just one botch. The guy has been a huge fuck up since NXT.

-His DUI

-His attacking the *WRONG GUY* at the end of NXT 2.

-His inability to perform simple manuvers.

Yes, he has a good look and some charisma but so do a lot of other guys.

How long is it gonna take for his "potential" to pay off?

Because all everyone else has seen is a whole lot of average.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

after the attacking the wrong guy at NXT I gave up all hope for him and hadn't gotten it back since. never liked him and it was one shitty botch. could have injured both of them. I don't like swagger but at least he can wrestle. It wasn't even a little bit Rileys fault. The only thing I blame on Swagger is not telling Riley to switch it to a different move to end it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao

I've been saying he needs to work on his shit in the ring ever since we saw him, and people told me I was wrong. Guy is just botch-fucking-tastic.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> The problem I have with Riley is that it's not just one botch. The guy has been a huge fuck up since NXT.
> 
> -His DUI
> 
> ...


Pretty much this


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

I never liked him. The sooner he's gone, the better.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't sandbagging imply more of an attitude problem than experience? not willing to do the job? unwilling to assist or sell? it could be a combo of both but that sounds more like an attitude problem to me. what about the possibility that riley is just too damn big for swagger to consistently gutwrench powerbomb?

he certainly has potential but these huge botches are holding him back. he's just super green right now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> after the attacking the wrong guy at NXT I gave up all hope for him and hadn't gotten it back since.


That whole NXT 2 finale was a farce!

It's not like in the middle of a melee, Riley accidentally punch a guy.

He ran in the ring, started attacking Percy Watson, picked him up and slammed him, then threw him out of the ring! 

Leaving Watson having to no sell the whole thing and get back in the ring to keep attacking Kaval!

The guy was supposed to be on Riley's side!

Yet for some reason, Riley's still in the WWE and Kaval, the guy who actually won the event got fired!

SMH!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Can I just say I was quite impressed with Swagger's strength to do the move unassisted the third time.


Swagger has always been a beast. His mic work is just fucking terrible. Giving him Vickie could be brilliant.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Agreed, he needs a lot of work.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

black_napalm said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but doesn't sandbagging imply more of an attitude problem than experience? not willing to do the job? unwilling to assist or sell? it could be a combo of both but that sounds more like an attitude problem to me. what about the possibility that riley is just too damn big for swagger to consistently gutwrench powerbomb?
> 
> he certainly has potential but these huge botches are holding him back. he's just super green right now.


people like to use words here incorrectly.Just ignore them.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Swagger has always been a beast. His mic work is just fucking terrible. Giving him Vickie could be brilliant.


Damn straight. If there was one guy who could probably legit whip that guy's ass it would be Swagger. Guy was an All fucking American wrestler.

I'm just wondering if he was in the back chewing Riley's ass. If he willingly sandbagged Swagger, at this early stage of his career, I could easily see him being sent down to FCW. 

Owen Hart and Hardcore Holly were known to also do it, the first one being a jokester and the second being an asshole. Regardless they had both been in the WWF/E for a long period of time before they (regularly?) started doing it. But then again its not like we have the tape from every house show Hart wrestled on lol.



BigWillie54 said:


> people like to use words here incorrectly.Just ignore them.


Then what was he doing? He totally sand-bagged Swagger tonight. It's completely obvious that he did nothing to lift himself up for the finish. Or did those ropes he was tossed into just knock him silly?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To physically sandbag is to make it hard for yourself to lift up. The word is used correctly.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep. WWE needs to think twice before calling these guys up.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was horrible to see of Riley. I thought he was trying to reverse Swagger's finisher but it looked like more like a Hardcore Holly "sandbag" incident. I wouldn't be surprised to see him get demoted even further sooner than later.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't expect anything else from someone as unreliable as this guy. 

Inb4 DUI incident.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Damn straight. If there was one guy who could probably legit whip that guy's ass it would be Swagger. Guy was an All fucking American wrestler.
> 
> I'm just wondering if he was in the back chewing Riley's ass. If he willingly sandbagged Swagger, at this early stage of his career, I could easily see him being sent down to FCW.
> 
> ...


it was a botch.

sandbagging would imply he did it on purpose and god knows he didnt do that.He tried he hardest and fucked it up more and swagger just did it the natural way.

also lol at you guys for acting like body language experts and can somehow tell Alex did that shit on purpose.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

For the record I really don't know what his DUI has to do with his wrestling career. People make mistakes. In regards to what happened tonight, it has absolutely zero impact on him sandbagging Swagger. Hell, for all we know an agent could've put him up to it to see if he had the balls to go out there and do it. Stupid? Yes. Dangerous? Yes. But your talking about a group of people where shitting in someone's bag is considered a prank--and I could easily see a liberated (drunk!) Michael Hayes pushing it on the kid. Not making excuses here, but there is a lot of speculation in this thread--and his DUI has nothing to do with it! Damn!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

of course he didn't fuck it up on purpose, but he's a rookie amateur whos taking a TV spot that a lot more talented people deserve.. this is just one in a LONG line of botches he's made to finishers. NXT 2 finale anyone? Royal Rumble elimination anyone? I know there's more that I cant think of offhand, no to mention the constant botching and slopppy wrestling. Just your typical roidhead jock with no finesse.. he'll be back in FCW in due time and they'll pass his theme song to someone else.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> it was a botch.
> 
> sandbagging would imply he did it on purpose and god knows he didnt do that.He tried he hardest and fucked it up more and swagger just did it the natural way.
> 
> also lol at you guys for acting like body language experts and can somehow tell Alex did that shit on purpose.


I just went back and re-watched it. It's not a botch. He didn't even fucking move his body. At all. As in he completely dead-assed Swagger. Even JR noticed something was up saying, "well that was nasty!"

In the second attempt, where Riley would use his own momentum (from jumping) to swing up over Swagger's shoulder he was just stuck. It wasn't until Swagger used all of his strength to get the fucker up that he could complete the move. So if its a botch than Riley must have lost all the feeling in his legs right before it happened.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BigWillie54 said:


> it was a botch.
> 
> sandbagging would imply he did it on purpose and god knows he didnt do that.He tried he hardest and fucked it up more and swagger just did it the natural way.
> 
> also lol at you guys for acting like body language experts and can somehow tell Alex did that shit on purpose.


It doesn't matter if he did it on purpose. He still unintentionally sandbagged.

He tried his hardest? How hard is it to jump?


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

God he sucks i just watched the match again and riley is lucky swagger didnt just drop him on his fucking head. Please just fire the guy already WWE, he fucking sucks so bad


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

It has to do with a lot, believe me. The fact that Riley's in-ring work is sloppy, rushed, half-assed, mediocre adding with the way he misbehaves can leave you thinking that he doesn't take his career seriously. People make mistakes, so what? You're supposed to learn from them.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

septurum said:


> Yep. WWE needs to think twice before calling these guys up.


He's been in FCW for a while. There's no excuse for him to still not be able to sell moves and still make stupid mistakes.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Alex Riley is the new Mr. Kennedy(Mr. Anderson).


----------



## toadson (Oct 2, 2007)

Sphynxx said:


> Alex Riley is the new Mr. Kennedy(Mr. Anderson).


He hasn't been injured yet. He has to be injured multiple times during a push, then piss off Orton to be compared to Mr. Anderson.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> He's been in FCW for a while. There's no excuse for him to still not be able to sell moves and still make stupid mistakes.


The excuse is that he just isn't good enough to be in the WWE.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

I hold out hope for A-Ry but they seem stuck on his character development, he seems a bit bland, and somebody needs to smack some sense into him about the sandbagging. He has potential but it remains to be seen if he can live up to it, which is pretty much what I thought since he turned on Miz.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Alex Riley is to the WWE what Warren is to There's Something About Mary


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Sphynxx said:


> Alex Riley is the new Mr. Kennedy(Mr. Anderson).


Kennedy was much better than this generic clone.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank god people are finally figuring out A-RY has no moveset, thank god. At first I liked him but his matches haven't shown me anything smh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad to see Swagger might be picking up, woo. :agree:


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i never liked the guys and didn't get the hype anyways.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

WAGG said:


> Glad to see Swagger might be....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

they should honestly force him to work with daniel bryan or cm punk (former roh trainers) in the ring for a few hours a week if sending him to fcw is too drastic


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

After watching it again it seems like Swagger's transition fooled Riley for some reason, it was like he didn't even know Swagger's moveset let alone his finisher and that's inexcusable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DANG, I honestly didn't read crap all in this thread, but then I actually took the time to read some. A hell of a lot of people really don't like Riley, I don't think he is completely bad in the ring, he just needs more control and better timing. We will just have to see where this one goes.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's pretty obvious that it was just a mistake by Riley that ended horribly. Countless others have made similar mistakes on TV before.

Hell Chris Jericho proudly goes into detail about all the mistakes he has made and bad matches he's had over the years in his books, some of them on TV. It was a horrible and cringe worthy mistake but I still feel like people are jumping on the hate A-Ri bandwagon a little prematurely.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Never really liked Rileys ringwork but felt he had awesome mic skills and charisma but watching that video hurt my eyes. He sure did sandbag. He wasn't even moving at all as swagger had him up. It looked ugly and Swagger is a beast bein able to lift him up. Riley is lucky he didnt get dropped on his head.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

I feel fucking bad for Swagger. ARy got lucky Cuz Swagger is Strong.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

And he was suppose to go for US title what a shame


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ScrewYou said:


> I feel fucking bad for Swagger. ARy got lucky Cuz Swagger is Strong.


He's also lucky he wasn't in the ring with an old school vet like Finlay or William Regal.

Imagine him in the ring with Meng!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I still don't think Riley sandbagged the guy. I refuse to believe that he's that unprofessional on the level he's at. It would be totally idiotic. I think it was a botch. And that doesn't excuse it but a botch is far less worse than a sandbag. *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

God help his soul if he was wrestling Regal or Finlay :lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuck... why does he need to be so shit in the ring? He's probably the most charismatic guy on the roster behind Cena, Punk and Trips, but he sucks balls at wrestling. It's embarrassing to watch, honestly fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-Halo- said:


> :lmao


Oh my God, I can't believe it took me that long to see where I went wrong in that post.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Don't send him to FCW send him to TNA.


This.

People in FCW have a future.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

NXT, DUI, Royal Rumble 11, and Tonight.

What's next?


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

Seriously... I loved the way Swagger and Riley did the ending of the match and the way Swagger at last got him up.. I looked it as psychology 8)


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Good grief that was bad.

Riley needs a Rick Rude slap to the face for that shit.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Riley was a literal sandbag taking that powerbomb


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Can everyone who ridiculed me for calling Riley one of the worst workers I've ever seen please apologise? This guy has sucked from day one. 

All those stupid FCW marks who claimed he was better than Miz are eating humble pie now.

For those saying "send him back to FCW", he was in FCW for 3 years. He's this bad in the ring after 3 years in developmental! Don't send him back there, just cut your losses and straight up release him.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

rcc said:


> For those saying "send him back to FCW", he was in FCW for 3 years. He's this bad in the ring after 3 years in developmental! Don't send him back there, just cut your losses and straight up release him.


Agreed. He has cool music, but everything else about him annoys the hell out of me.


He has no moveset whatsoever, and his finisher was a basic move for Edge.
His suit never fits him properly, he looks a clown.
That stupid A-bomb elbow drop thing he did was awful.
There are at least 6 or 7 guys who deserve to be in the US title picture ahead of him.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

At least riley remembered to get pinned after the gutwrench...


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

You know what? It also happened to Swagger when he was trying to do the Gutwrench Powerbomb on Santino. Santino was lucky because SD is taped.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

If he was facing Lesnar back in the day, this would have happened. Too bad Swagger couldn't pull that off, besides his career is already stuck in mediocrity, it would have gotten him fired, but it would have been entertaining to see.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

This is some fucking comedy.





lol we need alex riley around for good lulz now and then.
dont send him back to FCW.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Swagger man handles whoever he's doing the Powerbomb too, to make it look more real. then he tries to man handle a man the size of Alex Riley and it's 'Riley's botch' for being big. yeah right.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

DR JUPES said:


> Swagger man handles whoever he's doing the Powerbomb too, to make it look more real. then he tries to man handle a man the size of Alex Riley and it's 'Riley's botch' for being big. yeah right.


I am no fan of swagger, in fact I hate him. But do you really think that way? I can see maybe his first attempt. But after 3 tries do you seriously blame swagger for riley not jumping?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

DR JUPES said:


> Swagger man handles whoever he's doing the Powerbomb too, to make it look more real. then he tries to man handle a man the size of Alex Riley and it's 'Riley's botch' for being big. yeah right.


:lmao I love Riley fans, I'm assuming you are one because you're defending him, honestly though even his fans are ashamed.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

A-Ry should be a manager while he works on his green-ness, or moved to SD where they can edit out any errors.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It was pretty horrible tbh.

I don t think Riley is that bad in the ring but he can mess up certain moves and sequences. He's not awful overall but he needs to learn to take these moves and not make others look bad.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Rated R™;10157063 said:


> :lmao I love Riley fans, I'm assuming you are one because you're defending him, honestly though even his fans are ashamed.


is it more likely that Swagger tried to lift Riley and failed or that Riley didn't want or forgot to jump. Swagger tried to do the move far to quick and then failed again and again b/c he didn't allow himself composure to execute the move again or properly. In reality the move looked more real and less fake even though it was a blatant botch. 

But if you've ever seen Swagger do the move to a guy like Rey, Rey's feet don't even touch the floor, he just straight up man handles the guy like a beast. And then he tried to do that with Riley. There was no composure, it was rushed on Swagger's part. 

i am a massive Riley fan and i'm a fan of Swagger's in ring work and i know what i saw, people are just quick to jump the 'Riley botches bandwagon', there was a botch which he was involved but i wont penalise the guy for being big.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Penalise him for being dead weight then, which he was. Riley's botch all the way.

You're being contrary for the sake of it.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

he was dead weight b/c Swagger didn't give him a chance, he tried to do the lifting by himself. probably to impress Vickie, i saw how he was looking at her backstage after during their segment.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

DR JUPES said:


> probably to impress Vickie, i saw how he was looking at her backstage after during their segment.


This is all I needed to hear.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dougfisher_05 said:


> For the record I really don't know what his DUI has to do with his wrestling career. People make mistakes.


A DUI isn't a mistake. He didn't accidentally get drunk and decide to drive. He was stupid enough to believe that he could drive while under the influence and could have easily hurt himself or someone else. He should have gotten a harsher punishment.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

DR JUPES said:


> he was dead weight b/c Swagger didn't give him a chance, he tried to do the lifting by himself. probably to impress Vickie, i saw how he was looking at her backstage after during their segment.


No, Swagger gave him a chance. Once Swagger applied the gutrwrench hold, Riley should have been ready. It was Riley's fault and he needs to go back to FCW, or even get released if I had things my way. If someone can't even do a implannt ddt right, then they have no business in the upper mid card.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*PROBLEM?*


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> A DUI isn't a mistake. He didn't accidentally get drunk and decide to drive. He was stupid enough to believe that he could drive while under the influence and could have easily hurt himself or someone else. He should have gotten a harsher punishment.


And what? Austin was a wife beater and Benoit was a suicidal psychopath, not to mention how many coke/meth-heads there are in wrestling.

Bottom line, nobody is perfect.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

They really need to do some kind of angle that'll get him off TV so he can train. Guy has trouble performing the simplest moves and is a danger to everyone he works with at the moment.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, nobody is perfect. But when you're as bad at every aspect of wrasslin' as Riley is, you'd want to be a saint outside the ring to keep your job. There's not one compelling reason for WWE to keep trying with Riley.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Death Finger said:


> And what? Austin was a wife beater and Benoit was a suicidal psychopath, not to mention how many coke/meth-heads there are in wrestling.
> 
> Bottom line, nobody is perfect.


And those all weren't mistakes either. It's not like I'm giving anyone free passes.


----------



## mike123123 (Aug 26, 2010)

is it not possible, before everyone start jumping on alex riley, that he just didn't know what swagger was trying to do? it didn't look like he was sandbagging to me, it just looked like he had no idea what swagger was trying to attempt. maybe swagger didn't call it to him properly? maybe swagger said "my finisher" and riley had no idea what he meant? maybe riley was just too green to know what a "gutwrench powerbomb" is?

but it definitely looked like confusion over deliberately screwing with him to me...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Typical Riley. Every time he gets something going for him, his greenness in the ring brings him back down to earth.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> No, Swagger gave him a chance. Once Swagger applied the gutrwrench hold, Riley should have been ready. It was Riley's fault and he needs to go back to FCW, or even get released if I had things my way. If someone can't even do a implannt ddt right, then they have no business in the upper mid card.


i'll ask the question again. what's more likely? That Riley sandbagged or didn't jump for whatever reason or that Swagger tried to do what he always tries to do and that is lift the opponent by himself? 

then i ask what happens when Swagger doesn't get it right the first time? does he try again with Riley's cooperation? No, he just kept trying to lift Riley by himself. It had nothing to do with Riley, Swagger just underestimated the weight of Riley. And tbf the botch didn't look that bad, it just looks like the opponent put up a struggle which is actually more realistic.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

I was reading page four and saw people were debating whether he did it on purpose, then I flip over to last page (now 15) and people turned this into a Benoit comparison. Vintage wrestlingforum!


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

DR JUPES said:


> i'll ask the question again. what's more likely? That Riley sandbagged or didn't jump for whatever reason or that Swagger tried to do what he always tries to do and that is lift the opponent by himself?
> 
> then i ask what happens when Swagger doesn't get it right the first time? does he try again with Riley's cooperation? No, he just kept trying to lift Riley by himself. It had nothing to do with Riley, Swagger just underestimated the weight of Riley. And tbf the botch didn't look that bad, it just looks like the opponent put up a struggle which is actually more realistic.


This if it was a failed jump by Riley why not put him back down him a knee or something to wear Him down and try again?It seemed to me that Swagger was insistant On doing it himself because he can do it on smaller guys with no problem but he's not Mysterio lol it looked liked he was struggling to get A-RY up and finally did.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

mike123123 said:


> is it not possible, before everyone start jumping on alex riley, that he just didn't know what swagger was trying to do? it didn't look like he was sandbagging to me, it just looked like he had no idea what swagger was trying to attempt. maybe swagger didn't call it to him properly? maybe swagger said "my finisher" and riley had no idea what he meant? maybe riley was just too green to know what a "gutwrench powerbomb" is?
> 
> but it definitely looked like confusion over deliberately screwing with him to me...


The more I think of it, this seems likely. When was the last time Swagger used the gutwrench? I think Riley's a clueless son of a bitch who wasn't familiar with the move. Mad props to Swagger, not just for his strength but his "the hell with you, I'll pull off the move without your help" attitude. This guy is severely underrated.

Riley should go back to the Breakfast Club.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


This is why people don't do moves like that in real fights! Unless you are a fighting a toddler it's simply not effective! A-RY had no idea how to take that move properly. It took Brute-Strength for Swagger to pull that off, he should've dropped the asshole on his neck.

A-Ri has been fucking shit up since NXT. Everyone was all how he was going to be the next big star from FCW, but he fucks up time and time again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

My love for Swagger grew a little, and my indifference for Riley turned to slight disdain


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Riley needs SERIOUS work. Demote him to superstars and let him practice for a year. He's way too dangerous.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

I dunno if anyone beyond the first page has stood up for A-Ry at all but... I'm gonna put this out there.

A-Ry's mistake was he wasn't bent over far enough. But he did jump for Swagger - once he jumps, it's all on Swagger.

Did you see how gassed Swagger looked in his interview with Vickie afterwards? Maybe, just maybe, Swagger was just too out of puff to get him up first time.

It could all be on A-Ry but I'm no expert in actually working matches and neither are the vast majority (if any) of us in this thread. Just try and look at it from both perspectives.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I wouldn't have blamed Jack Swagger if he went Brock Lesnar on Riley's stupid arse. Seriously, there's no excuse for that and because of it, all the "sudden victory" potential was sucked out of that ending. If he'd hit a clean gutwrench out of nowhere it would have worked, but watching a dude struggle with his opponent for about 10 fucking seconds at least, then slam him and pin him for the victory just looks lame.

I do put the blame entirely with Riley and I'm actually impressed that Swagger managed to get a half-way decent move out of that sandbagging abomination.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> I dunno if anyone beyond the first page has stood up for A-Ry at all but... I'm gonna put this out there.
> 
> A-Ry's mistake was he wasn't bent over far enough. But he did jump for Swagger - once he jumps, it's all on Swagger.
> 
> ...


He jumped before Swagger was ready (after completely dead weighting himself on the attempt before).None of this is on Swagger, sorry.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Riley is terrible in the ring. That's been obvious since NXT. The problem is that he hasn't improved at all.
Even Otunga is getting better. Riley has no excuses.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> How was it A-Ry's botch? Swagger was the one who couldn't pick him up.


Wow? He sandbagged him, i dont know if you know but a 230 pound man is heavy as fuck it was a-ry's fault, i thought it was really idiotic and unproffesional he could seriously injured him or swagger.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Swagger easily could have torn a bicep trying to manhandle Riley into the move like he did


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Ph3n0m said:


> I dunno if anyone beyond the first page has stood up for A-Ry at all but... I'm gonna put this out there.
> 
> A-Ry's mistake was he wasn't bent over far enough. But he did jump for Swagger - once he jumps, it's all on Swagger.
> 
> ...


Riley jumped and Swagger actually walked a few steps before trying to powerbomb him. Once Rileys in the air, it's all on Swagger. And you're exactly right, wonder why he was so gassed after the match. We're also forgetting the fact that some people on this message board have bigger arms than Jack Swagger does.

You all know that Riley is going to be in the same exact spot for the US title next week and isn't going anywhere.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

as bad as that may have hurt riley in the back by both wrestlers and people with power, swagger gained major kudos


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Riley did awful there. The bad thing is it made Swagger look weak.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Riley did awful there. The bad thing is it made Swagger look weak.


I think to marks it probably just looked like Riley tried to counter/struggle to prevent the gut wrench and Swagger is a beast for powering him into it


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

where's pyro gone ?


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Riley did awful there. The bad thing is it made Swagger look weak.


That was my thought, I'd imagine people watching it just thought Swagger didn't have the power to do the move. It really didn't look good.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

personally in the back this should look good for swagger because he had to power through with a guy not helping, remember its one thing to do the move its another to do it without hurting riley and thats 10 times harder! So they have to give swagger props. maybe with vickie we can get the cocky all american he was on ecw again and finally get used more than just putting on good matches. As for riley after the wrong guy being attacked, the yrs in fcw, the dui, and a lot of other missteps he is on thin ice or at least has to be. its not like he was in fcw 3 months then on tv like otunga..who actually has gotten better even if he still isnt great. but ya not looking good


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You know I thought Alex Riley was gonna reverse the powerbomb but when Jack Swaggar was trying to do the move Alex Riley kepting getting in the wrong position for the move to be done and I thought WTF is Alex Riley doing. I think this is gonna come down hard on him hes probably gonna be off Raw for a while and kept on Superstars while he improves. I feel bad for the guy as hes a great new talent who has come off from being made big by the Miz but he really messed up on Raw last night


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

All in all (match, 'botch',how tired swags was when talking to vickie) it makes me think that swagger got told in the back he gets a manager outta nowhere. So in my kayfabe world, dude had no prep and just got tired out after muscling ARY. all in all, give the man his pushup and have vickie sit on his back. Sold.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

That was pretty bad to look at, I agree. But I didn't think Swagger would be able to still pull it though. And yet he did AND he did it without hurting Riley. He definitely needs some respect because of that. 

Anyway, they should just replace A-Ry with some other midcard babyface that isn't being used. Like, I don't know, ZACK RYDER? -.- Or someone else really. Oh and they really should give Swagger Vickie or some other manager. He's really good in the ring but he ain't going nowhere without a manager.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to see a vid when Riley attacks the wrong guy on NXT

can I have it? :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alex Riley came up too fast. I know WWE has high hopes for him but he isn't working out. He needs more time in FCW.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

i would just give riley some time in superstars, about 4 events on superstars just to up his performance, cos he is gonna be a good addition the roster i feel, he has the right attitude


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Send him back to Tampa and bring up Seth Rollins. I'm tired of waiting to see him on my TV.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

DR JUPES said:


> i'll ask the question again. what's more likely? That Riley sandbagged or didn't jump for whatever reason or that Swagger tried to do what he always tries to do and that is lift the opponent by himself?
> 
> then i ask what happens when Swagger doesn't get it right the first time? does he try again with Riley's cooperation? No, he just kept trying to lift Riley by himself. It had nothing to do with Riley, Swagger just underestimated the weight of Riley. *And tbf the botch didn't look that bad, it just looks like the opponent put up a struggle which is actually more realistic.*


Exactly this. Why on earth would you allow someone to pick you up and slam you? If it was a legit fight, would you let someone pick you up and slam you down... or would you fight like hell to get out of it? It simply looked like Riley was trying to block the move. I know the match is set up and choreographed and the moves are supposed to be executed perfectly, but sometimes it looks TOO perfect, too choreographed. A bit more realism in wrestling wouldn't go amiss. If anything Riley made Swagger look better and stronger. The Riley hate is a total overreaction, IYAM.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

mblonde09 said:


> Exactly this. Why on earth would you allow someone to pick you up and slam you? If it was a legit fight, would you let someone pick you up and slam you down... or would you fight like hell to get out of it? It simply looked like Riley was trying to block the move. I know the match is set up and choreographed and the moves are supposed to be executed perfectly, but sometimes it looks TOO perfect, too choreographed. A bit of realism in wrestling wouldn't go amiss. If anything Riley made Swagger look better and stronger. The Riley hate is a total overreaction, IYAM.


Because this isnt a "legit fight" and could have been very dangerous for both superstars, look at Holly vs Lesnar if you want proof. I dont know whos fault it was but it was sloppy.


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

that either proves he is a terrible in ring worker or he's just a dickhead


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

If you intentionally sandbag like that, you deserve to have your career ended.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

That didn't make it look legit. It just looked bad. Riley just hung there. It might have been different if he'd been flailing around or struggling at all, but he just didn't do anything. He's lucky that Swagger didn't drop him on his face and try again.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Riley sucks... bad. Never liked him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Riley / Swagger are good friends in real life. Swagger simply couldn't lift him.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Swagger's more than capable of lifting Riley. Riley is just terrible.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I give props to Jack Swagger for doing the move by himself since Alex Riley messed it up I bet the boys in the back were proud of him for that and I can imagine managment are high on him now

Alex Riley seriously needs to get his act together otherwise he will get that phone call hes fired


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's the one I was talking about before, I found the video






Lol @ these idiots who think it was Swagger's fault


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao I have been saying this guy can't wrestle and nobody listened. He has at least one botch in every match he has. This one was just a really bad one. This also helps prove Pyro's theory about wrestling not being important wrong. Just fire this dumb ass before he hurts someone. I still can't believe they tried to push him when way more talented guys wouldn't almost kill someone. The CAW needs to go.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Kawada Driver was the right choice.


----------



## Stinger87 (Jan 30, 2007)

Alex Riley did attempt to jump at the second try...So safe to say it was a botch I guess. In the Santino vid it seems he had a problem with the timing as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Double K said:


> Here's the one I was talking about before, I found the video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video actually shows me that Swagger may have been more at fault... Santino is a good worker and yet it was bothced in almost the same way as Riley. And to give Swagger some credit, he pulled through it regardless of fault. But really, being up against Mysterio and Bourne all the time doesn't help. He can do all the work easily but with heavier guys not so much.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's never one mans fault to botch a move. Wrestling is always two men that preform a move.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Alex Riley is starting to annoy me and it has nothing to do with his ring skills. It's the terrible way he delivers shitty lines like "I don't want to say that you have bad breath but it smells like death itself just took a dump in your mouth." He needs to step his game up. I expected him to be a much better shit talker than that.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That sand bagging was the worst I have seen since Hogan sandbagging Undertakers choke slam a few years back 

Still not as worse as this#

http://youtu.be/N7mZChJZ1io


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Kurt Angel4 said:


> It's never one mans fault to botch a move. Wrestling is always two men that preform a move.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

There's no way he sandbagged deliberately, you'd have to be really, REALLY stupid to sandbag a powerbomb (just ask Bob Holly). He's just a bit crap in the ring (and I disagree with most, I think he's crap on the mic too, as if death itself had done a turd in his promo skill)


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's stupid to accuse Riley of doing it on purpose. He's just a lousy wrestler.
Worse, his mic work has been AWFUL since he turned face. He's not any good at it. All he does is woodenly/awkwardly toss around middle school playground insults, usually at heat magnets who aren't even wrestlers (Vickie and Cole). 

Riley couldn't wrestle during NXT, but at least his character was entertaining. He's been all kinds of terrible since his split with the Miz went beyond jumping the Miz and throwing punches.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i dont know how but they really fucked up the gut wrench powerbomb it was brutal to watch, i would be shocked if riley did sandbag the move


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I love how the commentary is dead silent for the entire time than Cole comes in with "great strength from Swagger" afterwards


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

I was waiting for Swagger to kill Riley (or at least cripple him).


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Well looks like they are going to push Swagger so who cares about this?


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

I've never backed Riley, and I have championed both Cena and Del Rio when others wouldn't.
Yes, he's shit in the ring. He has little character. He seems like a tosser.
Get rid of him WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ellthom said:


> That sand bagging was the worst I have seen since Hogan sandbagging Undertakers choke slam a few years back
> 
> Still not as worse as this#
> 
> http://youtu.be/N7mZChJZ1io


lol he doesn't even sell it either, gets right up as if it never happened.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

All I see is green.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Well looks like they are going to push Swagger so who cares about this?


I'm thrilled at the prospect of a Ziggler/Swagger program. I've wanted those guys to have a proper feud since they were on Smackdown.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy overreaction Batman.

I think Riley's probably to blame too, but get the sand out your vaginas guys. This isn't even that bad, especially considering that there might have been something about the situation that we don't know about.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm thrilled at the prospect of a Ziggler/Swagger program. I've wanted those guys to have a proper feud since they were on Smackdown.


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!!

I remember Swagger was in a 3 way with Kofi and Ziggler, and he wrestled Kofi for the IC belt once but never actually did much with Ziggler. Face Ziggler vs Swagger with Vicki will be amazing


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i think swaggers also at fault. the first time for sure A-ri just stands still but after that i think his timing was just fucked. i think this moves more on the guy doing it that the guy taking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> i think this moves more on the guy doing it that the guy taking.


Well you think wrong.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Death Finger said:


> And what? Austin was a wife beater and Benoit was a suicidal psychopath, not to mention how many coke/meth-heads there are in wrestling.
> 
> Bottom line, nobody is perfect.


And that's why those two aren't wrestling anymore, Riley should follow.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Well you think wrong.


the fact that these little kids can do it with ease makes me think its not exactly a hard move to pull off. obviously at the begining the other guy needs to jump but then the momentum should all be swagger. he fucked it up on santino a couple pages back to, and it looked like timing then also, as santino isnt a big dude.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Guess i'll have to give up my hopes for him, just like Ryder.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

he still has more talent than the other wrestler in the ring


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

That looked worse than anything sin cara has to offer.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Romanista said:


> FCW is coming for you 'ga!!
> 
> good luck The Awesome Theme Song One :gun:


If I was Swagger I would have dropped him on his shoulder/arm but that would be unprofessional, props to Swagger for keeping at it and pulling the move off.

Fuck Riley.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Romanista said:


>


Watch how Alex hits the ropes and look at how Riley looks dazed, thhe announcers knew something was awry, Ziggler was starting to say something, he said "oh no, I..." Maybe he thought there was something wrong with Riley too?


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

TheSupremeForce said:


> I'm thrilled at the prospect of a Ziggler/Swagger program. I've wanted those guys to have a proper feud since they were on Smackdown.


But who will turn face? Ziggler?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The ropes are made of steel i doubt they are cushioned for a face slamming into them, i dont think this botch is Alex's fault if he was knocked silly and was loopy


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did somebody bring Chris Jericho, AKA The Paragon of Virture, AKA The Best In The World At What He Does, AKA The Television Title Champ And Therefore More Important Than The World Champ Because There Are Millions Of Televisions But Only One World, and compare him to Alex Riley?

"Jericho joked about mistakes everybody makes them LOL"

Yeah. Jericho made mistakes, he didn't make a career out of making mistakes.

Plus, FCW is not the answer because Slapnuts Riley was in FCW for years.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Double K said:


> But who will turn face? Ziggler?


They've been teasing at him breaking away from Vickie for a little while. The hat stomp kinda ruined that, but...


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Did somebody bring Chris Jericho, AKA The Paragon of Virture, AKA The Best In The World At What He Does, AKA The Television Title Champ And Therefore More Important Than The World Champ Because There Are Millions Of Televisions But Only One World, and compare him to Alex Riley?
> 
> "Jericho joked about mistakes everybody makes them LOL"
> 
> ...


I agree, Chris Jericho was trained at the greatest wrestling school of all time. He was a better worker on his first day than Riley will ever be.

WWE cut ties with OVW and Deep South, both of which did a good job of developing talent, and they were replaced by FCW.
FCW does a piss poor job of getting inexperienced talent ready for TV, so I blame the system more than Riley.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> The ropes are made of steel i doubt they are cushioned for a face slamming into them, i dont think this botch is Alex's fault if he was knocked silly and was loopy


Ropes are that...ropes, no steel there. Riley is silly, but he wasn't knocked. Anyway, he's selling of the hit from behind was god awful too.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

AntMan said:


> I agree, *Chris Jericho was trained at the greatest wrestling school of all time*. He was a better worker on his first day than Riley will ever be.


I don't know about that, A Lion's Tale gave me an entirely different picture. :lmao

Alot of people make the mistake of him training at Stu's Dungeon, which isn't the case. It was a Hart Brothers Wrestling Camp without an actual Hart brother anywhere to be seen. A dump where everyone got screwed one way or another.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> The ropes are made of steel i doubt they are cushioned for a face slamming into them, i dont think this botch is Alex's fault if he was knocked silly and was loopy


I'm not sure what WWE's ringropes are made from, but I remember Foley mentioning WCW's were elevator cables.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> I don't know about that, A Lion's Tale gave me an antirely different picture. :lmao
> 
> Alot of people make the mistake of him training at Stu's Dungeon, which isn't the case. It was a Hart Brothers Wrestling Camp without an actual Hart brother anywhere to be seen. A dump where everyone got screwed one way or another.


He did say that the only ones with the slightest amount of talent there were him and Lance Storm


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

visko said:


> Ropes are that...ropes, no steel there. Riley is silly, but he wasn't knocked. Anyway, he's selling of the hit from behind was god awful too.


I went in there when RAW was Over Security let us They are steel cables with some sort of coating/finish on the outside and they're hard as hell but provide a lot of spring LOL at anyone who thinks they're just ROPES.:lmao


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Watching it again, Riley did look dazed after hitting the rope. At a minimum, it probably threw him off for a few seconds, which was long enough.
It was more an unfortunate accident than anything, which still qualifies it as a botch. It's laughable that anyone would have suggested that Riley did it on purpose.
It's also laughable that anyone would suggest that Swagger isn't strong enough to execute the move. He eventually did it HIMSELF, and he's been doing that same move for years.
Swagger is a freakishly strong guy in his own right.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Riley is awkward as fuck and very dangerous in the ring, even Botchunga seems better...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Jerzey Star said:


> I went in there when RAW was Over Security let us They are steel cables with some sort of coating/finish on the outside and they're hard as hell but provide a lot of spring LOL at anyone who thinks they're just ROPES.:lmao


So let me get this straight, steel cable ropes, and hard wooden mats with a possible thin layer of soft coating? Really makes you wanna give a little more appreciation to these guys for taking bumps. Hell, even the divas deserve some rep, am I right?


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

Riley really needs to be a lot more careful. He's going to end up picking up an unnecessary injury or worse end up seriously injuring someone else if he doesn't improve his in ring skills.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The ropes themselves are made of actual rope, with a strengthening wire on the inside.

Coating each rope is a layer of foam, with a colored tape to hold it all together.

Make no mistake about it, these ropes are pulled extremely tight, thanks to the turnbuckles.

The ropes are also a little painful to run into, and if you don't know what you are doing they are even worse.

-Bleacher report article


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

It seems he was trying to get his legs up on the wrong shoulder . Credit to swagger for eventually getting it , when I saw him fail the second one I was saying to myself he should just lock in the ankle lock .

Im a big fan of Riley aswell but he really needs to improve .


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

too bad they wasted that theme on riley.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The ropes themselves are made of actual rope, with a strengthening wire on the inside.
> 
> Coating each rope is a layer of foam, with a colored tape to hold it all together.
> 
> ...


This. The rope itself is made from sisal.

Now for a change of pace, if Riley was knocked silly, that makes Swagger pretty irresponsible to execute the move with Riley in that state.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Romanista said:


> FCW is coming for you 'ga!!
> 
> good luck The Awesome Theme Song One :gun:


Riley is only about 250 pounds. I don't care how bad he "sandbags", if Swagger can't lift 250 pounds than he hasn't been eating his Wheaties or hitting the gym.


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

Donny Bono said:


> Riley is only about 250 pounds. I don't care how bad he "sandbags", if Swagger can't lift 250 pounds than he hasn't been eating his Wheaties or hitting the gym.



Imagine what happens when someone exerts enough force to throw 250lb legitimately, and the other guy jumps like he's supposed to?


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Xyll said:


> Imagine what happens when someone exerts enough force to throw 250lb legitimately, and the other guy jumps like he's supposed to?


He's not going threw a "throwing" motion. He's trying to pick him up, pause, and then throw him down.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's not that I dislike Riley but this shows why people like Swagger should be pushed above him and it annoys me that so much good talent goes under for this guy.


----------



## Xyll (Apr 13, 2009)

Donny Bono said:


> He's not going threw a "throwing" motion. He's trying to pick him up, pause, and then throw him down.



The principle applies to any manoeuvre where a wrestler's weight leaves the ground. Wrestlers don't generally lift someone from dead-weight like Swagger had to do. He's more than capable of pulling the move unassisted, but it's just not how it was supposed to happen. Wrestler's almost always manipulate the thrust of someone jumping to make a move safer. Riley failed to do his job.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Xyll said:


> The principle applies to any manoeuvre where a wrestler's weight leaves the ground. Wrestlers don't generally lift someone from dead-weight like Swagger had to do.



the first attempt. the second attempt riley jumped.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Donny Bono said:


> Riley is only about 250 pounds. I don't care how bad he "sandbags", if Swagger can't lift 250 pounds than he hasn't been eating his Wheaties or hitting the gym.


At 0:16, he clearly does lift 250 pounds. Riley barely pushes off the ground with one foot; it's all Swagger muscling him into the move. Up until then Riley is not cooperating with the rotations at all. Swagger isn't forcing him into the move because he doesn't want to hurt the dumbass.

You do know that lifting a 250-pound barbell is decidedly different than lifting a 250-pound person, right?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

JUMP DUMBASS! JUMP!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

All the sudden everyone hates Alex Riley, typical fucking IWC smarks. The guy cuts damn good promos, and is charismatic, his wrestling skill is OK... bUT come on, he's not the worst. I say John Morrison is still, the worst


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Would love to hear Swagger call him out on his sand bagging, or his lack of wrestling skills. Be it on Twitter, or live Raw. It's jumping out of kayfabe a bit, and I like that. Punk, Nash, Cena, and HHH aren't the only ones who should be allowed to do so.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Talk about going over the top , he made one mistake ow no fire him :no:


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> Riley is only about 250 pounds. I don't care how bad he "sandbags", if Swagger can't lift 250 pounds than he hasn't been eating his Wheaties or hitting the gym.


Im sure you can lift a 250lbs man without any help from him. FAIL


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Swagger's fault.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> All the sudden everyone hates Alex Riley, typical fucking IWC smarks. The guy cuts damn good promos, and is charismatic, his wrestling skill is OK... bUT come on, he's not the worst. I say John Morrison is still, the worst


In the ring Morrison > Riley. And that's what matters more to me.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> In the ring Morrison > Riley. And that's what matters more to me.


Yeah, Morrison is far better in the ring.
Also, Riley's mic work has been AWFUL since he turned face. 

I liked his mic work in NXT. I liked his mic work as Miz' sidekick.
Then they turned him face and he acts like he doesn't know what the Hell he's doing anymore. He's stuck resorting to picking on non-wrestlers (Cole and Vickie) in the search for cheap pops, because he's got nothing else to offer right now. 

Weak character + Lousy Ring Work = Fail

I don't think people "turned on him" so much as his character went down the toilet.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Alex Riley does look a bit dazed after hitting the ropes so that could of been why he messed up. But if its not then he totally sandbagged and made the match looked stupid. Jack Swagger should get pushed for this as he had to carry the match to the end by carrying all of Alex Riley to finish the match


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

TheCodeBreaker Y2J said:


> Im sure you can lift a 250lbs man without any help from him. FAIL


I'm not in WWE or Swagger's size.

FAIL.


----------



## sgc316 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



Joseph29 said:


> Ok. I thought it was Swaggers fault for not being able to pick him up.



It's very difficult to pick someone up who doesn't want you to. You could body slam a guy who is working with you, but if he decides to sandbag you would not be able to lift him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Jack swagger say hi to botchamania 182!!*



sgc316 said:


> It's very difficult to pick someone up who doesn't want you to. You could body slam a guy who is working with you, but if he decides to sandbag you would not be able to lift him.


Especially when you're _expecting_ him to jump at the right time. No one goes for a gutwrench powerbomb expecting to do all the work.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Donny Bono said:


> I'm not in WWE or Swagger's size.
> 
> FAIL.


Watch some Olympic or amateur wrestling and realize why people aren't suplexing people left and right, if you resist you can't toss someone around so easy especially anything over the waist.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow this thread reached 25 pages. Did it go that far when Hardcore Holly sandbagged Lesnar's powerbomb back then??? Lol....


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


>


that was a spot not a wrestling move


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh how the internet community changes on people. Just a few weeks ago, this man was the next John Cena. Now he botches in a match, and now he is back to FCW?? LMAO...I have always thought Riley was way overrated. But the WWE listens to it's fans and the fans at the time were calling for Alex Riley to be pushed for some odd reason. When he clearly wasn't ready to be pushed. That is why they depushed him. And he didn't sandbag Swagger...He could have had a mental lapse...


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nut Tree said:


> Oh how the internet community changes on people. Just a few weeks ago, this man was the next John Cena. Now he botches in a match, and now he is back to FCW??


That's what happens when different people have different opinions. The IWC isn't a hive mind, all thinking the same way - some people like Riley, and were bigging him up in recent weeks; other people don't, hence the 'go to FCW' posts.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> All the sudden everyone hates Alex Riley, typical fucking IWC smarks. The guy cuts damn good promos, and is charismatic, his wrestling skill is OK... bUT come on, he's not the worst. I say John Morrison is still, the worst


I always got the feeling the majority on here disliked Riley, particularly in the ring and thought he was ridiculously green and was gonna hurt someone if he wasn't put back down into development.


----------



## b20 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nut Tree said:


> Oh how the internet community changes on people. Just a few weeks ago, this man was the next John Cena. Now he botches in a match, and now he is back to FCW?? LMAO...I have always thought Riley was way overrated. But the WWE listens to it's fans and the fans at the time were calling for Alex Riley to be pushed for some odd reason. When he clearly wasn't ready to be pushed. That is why they depushed him. And he didn't sandbag Swagger...He could have had a mental lapse...


No! he won't turn into another cena I bet he's gonna be sth much more than that !!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> At 0:16, he clearly does lift 250 pounds. Riley barely pushes off the ground with one foot; it's all Swagger muscling him into the move. Up until then Riley is not cooperating with the rotations at all. Swagger isn't forcing him into the move because he doesn't want to hurt the dumbass.
> 
> You do know that lifting a 250-pound barbell is decidedly different than lifting a 250-pound person, right?


but he is already in the exact right posistion for the move. its not like A-ry was just laying on the floor and swagger powerbombed him from that. people are making this out to be a bigger deal that it was.
just enjoy the comedy!!


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> but he is already in the exact right posistion for the move. its not like A-ry was just laying on the floor and swagger powerbombed him from that. people are making this out to be a bigger deal that it was.
> just enjoy the comedy!!


This ^ The Riley haters are just making a bigger deal Out of this then it is so they have something to jump up and down about and hate on lol.I also find it funny how People turn on a superstar so quickly"OH NOZ A BOTCH!"send him back to FCW!lol Comon People Really?....Really?


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Watch some Olympic or amateur wrestling and realize why people aren't suplexing people left and right, if you resist you can't toss someone around so easy especially anything over the waist.


He didn't resist though. He may not have "jumped", but he wasn't doing anything to resist. He just stood there, and Swagger couldn't get him up.


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Donny Bono said:


> He didn't resist though. He may not have "jumped", but he wasn't doing anything to resist. He just stood there, and Swagger couldn't get him up.


It looked like the shot to the ropes dazed Riley so the first attempt at The Gutwrench failed because Riley was out of it then Swagger never fully put Riley back down to try it again which he should have every time he put him back down Riley was only on one foot he never put him back down on two and it looked like Riley Was trying but you try flipping over with one foot lol so then Swagger just decided to muscle him up himself which he had a hard time doing but finally did.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

The Jerzey Star said:


> This ^ The Riley haters are just making a bigger deal Out of this then it is so they have something to jump up and down about and hate on lol.I also find it funny how People turn on a superstar so quickly"OH NOZ A BOTCH!"send him back to FCW!lol Comon People Really?....Really?


He should be sent to FCW because he's green as hell, even a mark for him like you must accept that? He botched a fucking impaler DDT the first time he tried it. I originally thought this was his fault (not because he's a sandbagging prick but just green) but he does look dazed as hell, but still, he's not nearly ready to be pushed.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> Oh how the internet community changes on people. Just a few weeks ago, this man was the next John Cena. Now he botches in a match, and now he is back to FCW?? LMAO...I have always thought Riley was way overrated. But the WWE listens to it's fans and the fans at the time were calling for Alex Riley to be pushed for some odd reason. When he clearly wasn't ready to be pushed. That is why they depushed him. And he didn't sandbag Swagger...He could have had a mental lapse...


no one calling for Alex Riley to be pushed...

except people who got trolled by his theme song


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Romanista said:


> no one calling for Alex Riley to be pushed...
> 
> except people who got trolled by his theme song


Unfortunately, a lot of people were calling for him to be pushed. I swear at one stage 3/4 of this forum claimed he was better than Miz. FCW marks acted like this guy was the second coming of Jesus. 

Then he debuted. He'd put in terrible performance after terrible performance and all I'd read is, "did you see how awesome Riley was on the mic in NXT?" When Otunga delivers scripted lines better than you, you know you suck. But people will continue to support Alex "your breath smells like someone took a dump" Riley.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

He made *ONE MISTAKE*

Give the guy a break, jeez.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll admit it, im an A-Ry supporter, allways have been. This does not help him though, he's lucky it wasnt Brock Lesnar he sandbagged, otherwise he would have had a trip to the hospital like Hardcore Holley!


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

For The Win said:


> He made *ONE MISTAKE*
> 
> Give the guy a break, jeez.


Actually, he makes at least one rather large mistake in pretty much every televised match. He's going to get somebody seriously injured (hopefully, himself). 

I can't get over how garbage Riley's mic work has been since his face turn.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

good thing it wasnt orton or riley would be fired


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Jerzey Star said:


> This ^ The Riley haters are just making a bigger deal Out of this then it is so they have something to jump up and down about and hate on lol.I also find it funny how People turn on a superstar so quickly"OH NOZ A BOTCH!"send him back to FCW!lol Comon People Really?....Really?


Ya but didn't WWE end the Miz feud early because they were fearful Riley's sloppy ringwork was going to injure the Miz, if that's true this isn't very good for Riley


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

You guys just dont get it, "A-Ry" is actually a master of in-ring psychology.. its real simply, see, if the other guy can't lift you, he can't hit you with his finisher Thus A-Ry was just exhibiting his masterful ring generalship in trying to counter the Swagger Bomb through the use of gravity. Right? RIGHT??


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

Mcmone3737 said:


> Ya but didn't WWE end the Miz feud early because they were fearful Riley's sloppy ringwork was going to injure the Miz, if that's true this isn't very good for Riley


Uh never heard that one what dirtsheet site is that from.


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Jerzey Star said:


> Uh never heard that one what dirtsheet site is that from.


There were rumors on the site a few weeks ago and it would explain why Riley's feud with Miz came to a very abrupt end, it also explains why it took a few weeks for WWE to figure out what to do with Riley
NOT saying this is 100% true but it kind of makes sense


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What about Ziggler suffering pulled abdominal muscle and now pulled groin, each after facing Riley... fpalm


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

Riley is not that bad.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I wonder if Alex Riley will even be on Raw this week or superstars after what happened


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

but...but wrestling talent doesn't matter


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Pasab said:


> What about Ziggler suffering pulled abdominal muscle and now pulled groin, each after facing Riley... fpalm


Ziggler said his match with Riley sucked after they wrestled a house show match last month

fpalm

Dolph Ziggler noted on Twitter last night how he had an “off night” and wasn’t able to steal the show at last night’s WWE Supershow in Lowell, MA. Steve Austin asked on Twitter why the hell he didn’t steal the show and Ziggler replied: “i aim to every night, tried some things that just did not work! Will fix it tomorrow!” Austin gave Ziggler some advice: “you’ve got to learn to form a bond with each and every single crowd you work for. Pay attention to what everybody’s doing….” - Speaking of last night’s Supershow, there was no appearances by The Miz or Randy Orton. Ziggler filled in for The Miz and took on Alex Riley. Several fan reports noted how the match never clicked and the crowd was dead for it. This is the match Ziggler was talking about.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

For The Win said:


> He made *ONE MISTAKE*
> 
> Give the guy a break, jeez.


1?

Try about 10 because that's closer to the mark, I mean going after Percy Watson = Fail, getting a DUI = fail, Swearing quite a bit = Fail and theres probably several more.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> 1?
> 
> Try about 10 because that's closer to the mark, I mean going after Percy Watson = Fail, getting a DUI = fail, Swearing quite a bit = Fail and theres probably several more.


You really can't blame Riley for that NXT clusterfuck, it was obviously last minute and Riley was backstage while the other rookies were sitting front row. He just knew there was a brawl going on in the ring and decided to attack who he thought was a face. He knew he was attacking Percy. Percy's the real fuckup by no selling it and celebrating in ring with them.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

Has it been asked whether it was him botching or just not selling?

But why did people think they were onto something with him anyway? As a heel he looks like a Miz clone and as a face he looks like a goofy frat boy.


----------



## saucejuice (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm just glad he got rid of that gay vest.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It was botch

shit happens. get over it -__-


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

NXT Finals he messes up, get untimely eliminated at the royal rumble..... what is this guys problem?


----------



## Topher2323 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds like things for him have been going.... awry.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hibachi said:


> NXT Finals he messes up, get untimely eliminated at the royal rumble..... what is this guys problem?


He's a complete moron.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Big Dog said:


> 1?
> 
> Try about 10 because that's closer to the mark, I mean going after Percy Watson = Fail, getting a DUI = fail, Swearing quite a bit = Fail and theres probably several more.


You forgot his accidental Rumble elimination. His awful botch in a cage match against Cena where he attempted to dropkick Cena who was nowhere near him. He also botches the impaler nearly every time he does it. Botchtunga watches Riley and goes damn he botches a lot. Riley makes Sabu feel better about himself.


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

The best thing Riley has done so far was when him and Cole had that epic bro hug lol.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, I still think the most head-scratching Riley fuck-up was the Raw six nights before Night of Champions last year, on September 13, 2010, when he's supposed to be boosting Miz for his match with Daniel Bryan, and he's yelling over and over and over, "TWO WEEKS! TWO WEEKS!" And I swear that there's this hilarious little moment where Miz practically breaks character, looking at him, thinking, "SIX DAYS, YOU FUCKING MORON! SIX DAYS!"

What made it even richer was the massive WWE graphic at the top of their Raw stage proclaiming that WWE Night of Champions was 6 Days Away. Which should have been in plain view to Riley, as he was standing on the opposite side of the ring looking in the general direction of the TitanTron while erroneously proclaiming that the awaited United States Championship match was two weeks away. LMFAO.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> It was botch
> 
> shit happens. get over it -__-


How many botches does a guy have to do before you realize he fucks up too much?

Does he have to accidentally give a chairshot to an exposed head or something? He does something dumb every month.


----------



## world_of_sport (May 25, 2009)

I keep coming on this thread in hope of reading that Riley has been released, but he still seems to have a job. I cannot remember seeing a worse sandbag on a WWE show; Swagger actually did really well to produce any kind of finisher under the circumstances.

Having someone as inept as this on the roster is a very dangerous strategy; one day Riley will injure someone badly. And when you consider his off-air conduct (i.e. the DUI incident), there's plenty of excuses for not having him around.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys really don't believe in second chances around here, do you?

Judgemental asses.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> You really can't blame Riley for that NXT clusterfuck, it was obviously last minute and Riley was backstage while the other rookies were sitting front row. He just knew there was a brawl going on in the ring and decided to attack who he thought was a face. He knew he was attacking Percy. Percy's the real fuckup by no selling it and celebrating in ring with them.


Whaaaaat? You're going to blame that one on Watson? He did his job. Riley messed up. It really wasn't that complicated, all of us watching were able to tell immediately that what Riley was doing what completely wrong.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So Alex Riley messed up again in a house show with Dolph Ziggler why the hell does this guy have a job???


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

mrgagentleman said:


> You guys really don't believe in second chances around here, do you?
> 
> Judgemental asses.


I think Riley's up to his 14th chance now to be honest.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

mrgagentleman said:


> You guys really don't believe in second chances around here, do you?
> 
> Judgemental asses.


:lmao you must think Jeff Hardy deserves a "second" chance as well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Royal Rumble thing was a pure accident that could have struck any wrestler that night


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

When will people realise that this guy sucks!?

Awful in the ring and mediocre on the mic :gun:


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Accident waiting to happen, and when it does it's not going to look good on the WWE.


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

That was hard to watch, get it together Alex


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

ColeStar said:


> Whaaaaat? You're going to blame that one on Watson? He did his job. Riley messed up. It really wasn't that complicated, all of us watching were able to tell immediately that what Riley was doing what completely wrong.


Of course we could tell Riley was attacking someone he wasn't supposed to, we saw everything go down. That whole thing was literally last minute, Riley probably didn't know that all of the rookies were heel (minus Kaval) so he attacked who he thought was a face. Percy knew what was going on, yet he went along with fighting Riley and then no sold it afterward. Percy should have never turned heel in the first place, that was just plain stupid.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe he saw a mouse.....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> Of course we could tell Riley was attacking someone he wasn't supposed to, we saw everything go down. That whole thing was literally last minute, Riley probably didn't know that all of the rookies were heel (minus Kaval) so he attacked who he thought was a face. Percy knew what was going on, yet he went along with fighting Riley and then no sold it afterward. Percy should have never turned heel in the first place, that was just plain stupid.







No, Riley's just a moron.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Royal Rumble thing was a pure accident that could have struck any wrestler that night


Cena saved that spot by improvising with the ref and miz. Alex Riley shouldnt be feuding with upper-mid card ever


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> No, Riley's just a moron.


lol Titus O'Neil no selling MVP was hilarious to.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

> WWE star The Miz was interviewed by the Edmonton Journal to promote Monday’s episode of WWE RAW from the city’s Rexall Palace arena. [...] Miz also confirmed what we reported here a few weeks ago – that he suffered a broken nose at a house show in a match against Alex Riley.


How can WWE let this man wrestle again, he hurts every partner he works with ?!! fpalm


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Before the Riley lovers go, "it probably wasn't his fault, these things happen in matches", I read the report and Miz literally stated "Riley broke my nose". 

Add it to the ever-growing list of Riley fuckups.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> *PROBLEM?*


he looks like a young Michaels....


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Pasab said:


> How can WWE let this man wrestle again, he hurts every partner he works with ?!! fpalm


I don't understand why the WWE doesn't get it. The guy is green as shit. Either send him back to developmental or release him. He is dangerous. He could have hurt both himself and Swagger last RAW and now he has hurt the Miz. Disgraceful. Just release him already....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Watching the Raw match with Swagger again. Riley _really_ needs to slow the fuck down. They protected this guy for the better part of a year by having him show up with Miz and be his sidekick and not have to wrestle on (live) TV. Seems like he needed more time before they let him loose. The report of breaking Miz's nose would be seen as an isolated incident in most circumstances, those things can and will happen, but the guy's becoming like a cop with a known dirty jacket or something. Seeing Ziggler wrestle numerous guys live and in person, if he can't have a house show match with someone click, that's not encouraging, either.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

What was he trying to do while Swagger was trying to get the Gutwrench on him!?


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

What did he do in the NXT finale?

That botched gutwrench powerbomb was absolutely terrible. If nothing it shows he probably can't be bothered to watch the matches of other guys he is working with, otherwise he surely would have known that Swaggers uses a gutwrench powerbomb and he should have had some idea of how you pull it off.

Personally I wouldn't class it as 'sandbagging'. I would only call it that if he had deliberately made himself awkward to lift, thus making his opponent look weak (like Holly did to Lesnar).

On another note, Swagger must be crazy strong and have amazing technique to have actually pulled that into an almost passable looking move.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it nervousness or does he legitimately have no idea what to do in the ring? He seems so clueless all the time, but I've seen his matches on FCW and even on NXT and he's actually a decent ring worker.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Royal Rumble thing was a pure accident that could have struck any wrestler that night


Please list the number of wrestlers who accidentally eliminated themselves during any Rumble.



DesolationRow said:


> Watching the Raw match with Swagger again. Riley really needs to slow the fuck down. They protected this guy for the better part of a year by having him show up with Miz and be his sidekick and not have to wrestle on (live) TV. Seems like he needed more time before they let him loose. The report of breaking Miz's nose would be seen as an isolated incident in most circumstances, those things can and will happen, but the guy's becoming like a cop with a known dirty jacket or something. Seeing Ziggler wrestle numerous guys live and in person, if he can't have a house show match with someone click, that's not encouraging, either.


Ziggler can't get a good match out of Riley is a really bad sign.

*although I have heard some criticize Ziggler for his boring and overused chinlocks, Ziggler's still one of the best heel wrestlers in WWE




ScottishLuchador said:


> What did he do in the NXT finale?


He attacked his own "teammate", fellow NXT rookie Percy Watson, instead of attacking the WWE Pros.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Apprentely I have read in a recent interview with the Miz that Alex Riley broke his nose. Jesus christ just release Alex Riley hes a danger in the ring


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

It looks like he wants to get injured at this stage of his career...that's not a good thing to do.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Please list the number of wrestlers who accidentally eliminated themselves during any Rumble.


Slipping off the ropes is a crime now?


----------

